# New to bottles



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

Recently came upon an old dump site and found roughly 100 bottles. I plan on revisiting the site tomorrow to make sure i didnt miss any. They arent in the best shape since the farmer was cleaning up the site with a front loader and just pushing it all into a pile. Although for being through that, not many have chips or cracks, mainly just scratches. From what I have read on here so far, they are after 1900 because they have seams that go to the top of the bottle. Most of the bottles say duraglas. Some have brand names on them like clorox. They are mostly clear, but there are some brown and green. Im gonna try to get a picture on here and im hoping you all can tell me what i got. If there are any tips that might help me out as far as cleaning or how to store them would help me out.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome new Rochelle, [8D]

 Sorry, couldn't resist. Duraglas dates to 1940.

 "*Duraglas *- This was the proprietary name for a process used by the _Owens-Illinois Glass Company_ where the surface of the hot, just produced bottles, were sprayed on the body, shoulder, and neck (not base or the top of the finish) with a stannic chloride vapor that allowed the tin to bond to the outer surface and providing scratch resistance and durability to the bottles.  (Information courtesy of Phil Perry, engineer with that company.)  This process - and the embossed notation of it ( in script) on the base of many _Owens-Illinois_ products - began in 1940 and continued up until at least the mid-1950s, though the process is still in use today without the notation (Toulouse 1971; Miller & Morin 2004; Phil Perry, O-I engineer pers. comm. 2007).  The photo to the right (click to enlarge) is of a 1941 beer bottle with the _Duraglas_ notation in the lower portion of the base embossing.  (See the machine-made bottle dating page Question #11 for more information on the dating of this bottle.)" 
http://www.sha.org/bottle/glossary.htm








There's some nice glass of this period. Clear unembossed bottles, unless figural, or somehow irresistable, are generally not amongst them. Clorox, unless Green, are ultra common.

BOLO for milk bottles, embossed and ACL sodas, beers.

We've a whole forum devoted to Cleaning & Repairing, you should check out. Crusty, dirty old bottles benefit from a soak in some warm water and your favorite cleansing agent to start, generally. Have a gander at the "Chuckles Method," or the basic bottle cleaning threads.

We're looking forward to seeing your discoveries. Good luck.


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks surfaceone. Ive got a few photos now. I didnt want to take photos of each bottle so i grouped them together. Are some bottles more collectable if they have a company name on them. In each picture ill try to describe some of them in case it helps.


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

OK, in the picture above, those are duraglas bottles. The brown one has Fleecy White on it. Green one has Quality Beverages. The 2 bottles in front say 3iv and the clear one in middle says 1-way beverages. The bottles in this picture are just brown and the only one with writing is the clorox bottle.


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

These are just some random one. im curious as to what the white bottle is, im guessing medicine because of the top. The green insulator says hemingray 12 and the clear one says hemingray 9. The blue bottle says helene curtis which is probalby makeup.


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

and this last picture the tall bottle on the left says NU SOFT. The bottle in the back row to the right says pertussin, the one on its side says pinex, the white bottle says woodbury, the one in front middle says the bayer company. Well i have many more but most are plain clear bottles or jars or are the same as one i posted. So any help to tell me if theres anything interesting about these would be great help. Ive never collected bottles before, just coins. But ever since i stumbled upon these ive been really interested and seeing all your finds onthis website and all the neat designs i think i might also try bottle collecting.


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

forgot to post the last picture


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!The bottles look to be from the 40s  up to the 60s..a dump that was used for a good many years?

 The pertussin was cough syrup...the bottles don't have much money value..I DON'T THINK.. do like the ink well  that is clear and up front in the picture with the ball mason jar..wish it had it's top..still iy is cool to me..Will let some one else tell you for sure about money value..but do have value interest wise and this might just be the thing that will get you hooked on this hobby like so many of us on here are ..IT IS A GREAT HOBBY AND MOSTLY GREAT PEOPLE!I told my wife long ago bottle people are some of the best in the world..she now knows this to be true..

 Find other local bottle collectors..or maybe there is a near by bottle club or a near by place that has bottle shows each year..there you will learn much as well ON HERE..folks here are glad to help!!KEEP ON!!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 13, 2012)

> im curious as to what the white bottle is, im guessing medicine because of the top.


 
 Hey Justin,

 The white guy is an Old Spice cologne. http://www.oldspicecollectibles.com/Bottles/

 I like the insulators, they have some age, but generally not much in the value department. I'd like to see a close up of the moulded ink looking guy in front of the Old Spice.

 In that last picture, front row, from left to right: a glue or mucilage, cold cream, Bayer aspirin, an ampule perhaps for insulin, and a "something."

 If all of this stuff is on top of the ground, I'd be returning with shovels and scratchers to see what might be underneath...

 That entire amber group could move to the recycling department, unless you favor something. If you continue to dig, or collect, you'll keep a couple of First Dig souvenirs, and ditch the rest. Sorry to be the messenger bearing less than glad tidings. You did good for a first outing, but you gotta keep looking & digging. There may be better stuff below the surface...


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yea after finding this site and reading about what is collectible i didnt think i really had anything, but your right i think this is the start of a new hobby. Some of these i will keep that i find interesting. Like i said the site i found is in the woods and the farmer is clearing the forest with a front loader and i dont know if there was a hour(shack) there at one time cause there is a lot of random items but mostly glass. A lot of broken glass around but everthing seems to fit in the 1950 time frame. I hspent 3 hours digging up what i have but will go once more just do triple check. Is anyone here from northern illinois to point me in the direction of a bottle shop or a group where i can learn more or buy/sell bottles.


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

wouldnt you know it. After telling my mom about all this, she tells me that her uncle had a small bottle collection and that after he passed away she kept them. So i went over there and got them so i could post them on here. so heres a few pictures of some of the bottles he had.


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

the one above says 3 in 1 oil, this one is hamiltons old english black oil


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

this one is mayr's wonderful remedy chicago, u.s.a


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

C.E.jOHNSON & Co chicago


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

Mrs Bowers Favorite bluing chicago ills and even had the topper with it


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

clean green


----------



## rochelle (Sep 13, 2012)

And a few last ones. Is illinois a big bottling state? It seems a lot of the bottles i found and the ones in this collection are made in illinois. so what do you think of these?


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 13, 2012)

The Hinds, was a top of the line hand cream 20's era. The green bottle just above looks like a wine? BTW welcome to the forum, you may want to look at this site for more info in bottles in general.

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/CmsziOpvw-4    <------------ OLD SPICE


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 13, 2012)

The bluing bottle you pictured is probably the best one you showed us.  In the picture with the nine amber bottles - I think that eight of them had a transfer bead under the threaded top area.  This tells me that the eight are ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine) products.  This means that there are two seams on the threaded areal  They got there by being made by the two part neckring mold section of the machine.  Unless they are unique for color or design, figural, or something outstanding - they aren't worth carrying home because they are only good for recycling.  
 Please check my homepage, and feel free to email me with your questions.
 <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>     RED Matthews


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2012)

i would def keep digging the site you might find some nice sodas or milks,  myself i collect 40s bottles,  but the bottles with no embossing are worthless, but if you like them there keepers! the bottles from the collection are nice not worth a ton but keepers in my book!


----------

